

Facebook and Google Are Gentrifying San Francisco Neighborhoods - dmckeon
http://www.psmag.com/business-economics/burgh-disapora/facebook-google-gentrifying-san-francisco-neighborhoods-65888/

======
dmckeon
A different perspective on a recurring topic.

While the title suggests intent, I tend to think that the effect is simply
more market-driven than intentional.

